# Lorac Mega Pro 2 (Holiday 2015)



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2015)

Credit to Sandral22 on IG


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Aug 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Credit to Sandral22 on IG


   Subscribed!!! Gotta have em all!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2015)

The only way I'm going to buy this is if my sister agrees to swap with me for the Lorac Mega Pro 1. LMAO


----------



## Shars (Aug 10, 2015)

I really hope they don't do what they did last year. I can remember how many of the first ones got broken and returned because of the crappy packaging from Amazon. That was one Mega Pro Fail!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> I really hope they don't do what they did last year. I can remember how many of the first ones got broken and returned because of the crappy packaging from Amazon. That was one Mega Pro Fail!


  Ugh yes! I bought from Amazon and was pretty lucky but I think just to be safe I'm going to buy from Lorac this time around!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2015)

I got the last one from Lorac. I remember the shifty packaging from Amazon. What a mess. Hopefully everyone can get one this time. Rather the limited shenanigans from last year.


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> I really hope they don't do what they did last year. I can remember how many of the first ones got broken and returned because of the crappy packaging from Amazon. That was one Mega Pro Fail!


I hope they don't make it their site exclusive & Amazon exclusive again. It would be nice to have Ulta or Kohls have them too so that it would be easier to get.


----------



## Shars (Aug 10, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I hope they don't make it their site exclusive & Amazon exclusive again. It would be nice to have Ulta or Kohls have them too so that it would be easier to get.


  I agree! and I hope they make way more product!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 10, 2015)

I've seen a pic of the inside of the palette on IG but I can only find pics with TM's watermark even on the original poster's page. It's the same SandraI22 on IG.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've seen a pic of the inside of the palette on IG but* I can only find pics with TM's watermark even on the original poster's page*. It's the same SandraI22 on IG.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah I was going to mention that ppl are starting to tag trendmood into the specktra IG pics. Is she blocked?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Yeah I was going to mention that ppl are starting to tag trendmood into the specktra IG pics.* Is she blocked?*


  Yes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

credit to makeupbyariana11


----------



## mel33t (Aug 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> credit to makeupbyariana11


  I don't need it... But I need it :haha:


----------



## Shars (Aug 11, 2015)

Swatches of the bottom half of the palette. She has others on her page.
  https://instagram.com/p/6Osj0GtRYU/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

From specktranet IG


----------



## Lily Evens (Aug 11, 2015)

i cant wait :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

& Ulta announced they will be carrying the palette :nanas:


----------



## Lily Evens (Aug 11, 2015)

i missed out last time. but this time im ready


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

So excited for this! I did manage to get the first one from the Lorac site - I remember everyone getting broken ones from Amazon, what a mess. Who packs soft shadows in an envelope or box with no padding?! They're crazy!!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Aug 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes


Good.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Aug 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> So excited for this! I did manage to get the first one from the Lorac site - I remember everyone getting broken ones from Amazon, what a mess. Who packs soft shadows in an envelope or box with no padding?! They're crazy!!


  I got mine from the lorac site too. Goodness I remember the horror of hearing about the broken palettes...and worse yet... the crashing and slow moving on the lorac site itself.

  Interestingly enough...still not as bad as the new Mac site...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah I definitely remember it taking a really long time to checkout, and I was worried I wasn't going to get it lol! It finally went through and was quicker than the new MAC site, that's for sure!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 12, 2015)

I saw TM post it was only going to be available at Ulta. I don't know how true that is but I guess we'll see?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I saw TM post it was only going to be available at Ulta. I don't know how true that is but I guess we'll see?


  Ulta posted the same information on their Instagram. Tacky Madam probably got her info from them.  https://instagram.com/p/6QQSCxFyz6/?taken-by=ultabeauty


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh lord. I don't recall ever stalking Ulta for something before...I hope this goes well lol!


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Oh lord. I don't recall ever stalking Ulta for something before...I hope this goes well lol!


I remember a lot of people were stalking Ulta for Lorac Pro Palette 2 because it was an "Ulta Exclusive" (they probably meant only exclusive to Ulta the first 3 weeks) and it went smoothly even though it sold out within a day, the site never crashed or anything.


----------



## Shars (Aug 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6QQSCxFyz6/?taken-by=ultabeauty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6QQSCxFyz6/?taken-by=ultabeauty


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 14, 2015)

Oooh, this looks nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the first Mega Pro palette, which I was able to get hold of courtesy of a lovely Specktrette. Fingers crossed MP2 is as good as the first one. Sucks that it's an Ulta exclusive though. You can't even access the Ulta website from overseas, let alone buy from it. What the heck is that about?


----------



## Shars (Aug 14, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Oooh, this looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They need to get with it! I can access it from overseas but they don't take non-US cards and they won't allow you to pay with a non-US paypal account either. They need to get their act together if they want to more efficiently compete with Sephora!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> They need to get with it! I can access it from overseas but they don't take non-US cards and they won't allow you to pay with a non-US paypal account either. They need to get their act together if they want to more efficiently compete with Sephora!


  You use an US IP address then, I imagine? All I get is a pesky Access Denied message.

  Beauty.com don't accept non-US Paypal accounts either. At least that was the case when I tried to order the Unzipped palettes a while back. I have no idea how they handle non-US credit cards though.


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> You use an US IP address then, I imagine? All I get is a pesky Access Denied message.
> 
> Beauty.com don't accept non-US Paypal accounts either. At least that was the case when I tried to order the Unzipped palettes a while back. I have no idea how they handle non-US credit cards though.


  I don't use a US IP address and I'm able to get onto their site. Funny you should mention that because I've recently been getting that Access Denied message with cvs.com and I know for certain that I used to be able to access their website before!

  I've never tried to use paypal for Beauty.com because I can use my non-US card on their website. I added a US address to my card accounts as an additional billing address and I'm good to go. The only sites that don't let me side-step the non-US card with US billing address is Ulta, Macys.com, Bloomingdales.com and Belk.com as far as I remember. MAC doesn't let me use my non-US card with the US billing address but I can use a non-US paypal to pay for stuff on MAC's website!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't use a US IP address and I'm able to get onto their site. Funny you should mention that because I've recently been getting that Access Denied message with cvs.com and I know for certain that I used to be able to access their website before!
> 
> I've never tried to use paypal for Beauty.com because I can use my non-US card on their website. I added a US address to my card accounts as an additional billing address and I'm good to go. The only sites that don't let me side-step the non-US card with US billing address is Ulta, Macys.com, Bloomingdales.com and Belk.com as far as I remember. MAC doesn't let me use my non-US card with the US billing address but I can use a non-US paypal to pay for stuff on MAC's website!


  Yup, I can order from MAC with Paypal. Beauty.com doesn't accept non-US Paypal accounts though. I'm planning on getting a prepaid credit card and see if that works.


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup, I can order from MAC with Paypal. Beauty.com doesn't accept non-US Paypal accounts though. I'm planning on getting a prepaid credit card and see if that works.


  Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah I read Ulta exclusive as well.. So much for those rumors saying Ulta was getting rid of Lorac


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2015)

T has sneak peek swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Temptalia+(Temptalia)


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't wait this is number 1 on my list


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 27, 2015)

Mega Pro is avaliable for platinum members!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 27, 2015)

I just grabbed it...I wish I'd gotten the first one instead!! But the makeup lover in my couldn't resist a second time...crossing my fingers that it's good.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 27, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I just grabbed it...I wish I'd gotten the first one instead!! But the makeup lover in my couldn't resist a second time...crossing my fingers that it's good.


  Me too - was doing so well on my no-buy for September!! But I caved on this. It was on my list for a long time!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ordered yayyyy so happy to be a platinum member. My bday is Tuesday and I have so many packages coming in lol


----------



## Tarabotti (Sep 27, 2015)

Are they sold out already? I can't find it on the website,


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 27, 2015)

Tarabotti said:


> Are they sold out already? I can't find it on the website,


 Looks like it's still in stock.  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod13131031&CID=34363754&ET_LID=LORAC+Mega+PRO+2+Palette&RID=1768426514&CCID=ET_PR_FY15WK35_Sun_Prestige_V1


----------



## kittycalico (Sep 27, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Looks like it's still in stock.  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod13131031&CID=34363754&ET_LID=LORAC+Mega+PRO+2+Palette&RID=1768426514&CCID=ET_PR_FY15WK35_Sun_Prestige_V1


  The product displays but when you try to add to cart, it returns an "out of stock" message.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Sep 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Ordered yayyyy so happy to be a platinum member. My bday is Tuesday and I have so many packages coming in lol


Happy early bday! Mine was yesterday  Yay for September babies!

  I wonder if they are doing something to add more product online soon.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 27, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Happy early bday! Mine was yesterday  Yay for September babies!  I wonder if they are doing something to add more product online soon.


 Thank you girl and happy belated birthday to you. Hopefully. If not make sure you stay by your computer at like 9pm pst on Saturday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Happy early bday! Mine was yesterday  Yay for September babies!
> 
> I wonder if they are doing something to add more product online soon.









Happy Birthday Ladies!!!! Mine was last monday, the 22nd


----------



## KrystalAnne (Sep 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday Ladies!!!! Mine was last monday, the 22nd


  Thanks Dolly! Happy belated bday to you tooooo! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 29, 2015)

I wanted this palette so bad but in Australian dollars it's $106 and now I'm not sure whether it's worth the money!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2015)

Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow!!    Really excited for this baby!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

Do we know if this palette will be available on LORAC's website at any point?


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

kittycalico said:


> The product displays but when you try to add to cart, it returns an "out of stock" message.


  The product page has now been updated to say that it's coming soon and will be available on October 4th!


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 29, 2015)

Passed on the 1st one..this one is a must have for my collection!


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do we know if this palette will be available on LORAC's website at any point?


  All of the bloggers/vloggers I've heard talk about it said it's exclusive to ULTA, but you never know!


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> All of the bloggers/vloggers I've heard talk about it said it's exclusive to ULTA, but you never know!


  Yes, that seems to be the case. Bummer! Not like I really need it. As much as I love the original, I hardly reach for it. Buying this one would just be gluttonous lol.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

I got the first mega pro so I'm planning to skip this one I got the early release email from ulta the other day but resisted the urge I just got vice 4 and I don't use my mega pro as much as I should so I really really shouldn't buy this one.


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case. Bummer! Not like I really need it. As much as I love the original, I hardly reach for it. Buying this one would just be gluttonous lol.


I didn't get the Mega PRO last year and this year's seems a little cooler, which I'm totally in to!  I've really been loving LORAC shadows this year, the PRO Matte is one of the best palettes I own and it's so simple!  I also have the original LORAC PRO and I love it as well but it's super neutral.  I think the Mega PRO will compliment my LORAC collection very nicely with the wide color variety.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I didn't get the Mega PRO last year and this year's seems a little cooler, which I'm totally in to!  I've really been loving LORAC shadows this year, the PRO Matte is one of the best palettes I own and it's so simple!  I also have the original LORAC PRO and I love it as well but it's super neutral.  I think the Mega PRO will compliment my LORAC collection very nicely with the wide color variety.


  Yay! I'm glad it's more to your liking this year.


----------



## shizzelly (Oct 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! I'm glad it's more to your liking this year.


It should be here today and I'm so excited!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> It should be here today and I'm so excited!


  Mine too!! This was pretty fast shipping for Ulta!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mines will be here Saturday I can't wait.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 2, 2015)

Dang just saw swatches and now I'm slightly annoyed I'm going to miss this one. The next release online is the 4th and I don't get paid until the end of that week.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 2, 2015)

I need to get this palette but I am in Canada


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 3, 2015)

My palette comes today can't wait yayyy


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 3, 2015)

I seriously had to scrape change together this week to get this one lol it better be worth it! Bring on the release, I'm ready!!


----------



## Ana A (Oct 3, 2015)

I received mine today but now I have to get one for my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does anyone know if Ulta runs on Pacific or Eastern time?


----------



## shizzelly (Oct 3, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I received mine today but now I have to get one for my sister :sweat:  does anyone know if Ulta runs on Pacific or Eastern time?


 Central time ma'am.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think I've ever stalked anything from Ulta before. Do they go for midnight releases, or is it one of those "we're not going to announce it so you have to lose sleep over it" type deals? lol


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Oct 3, 2015)

If you go through the app now, you can purchase right now.  I just did that instead of going through the website.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 3, 2015)

Lipstreet2 said:


> If you go through the app now, you can purchase right now. I just did that instead of going through the website.


Are you a platinum member? It still shows as coming soon for me on the app


----------



## Ana A (Oct 3, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Central time ma'am.


  Thank you


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 3, 2015)

Okay nevermind the app just worked for me. Still not working on the site though, so everyone use the app instead!! lol


----------



## Ana A (Oct 3, 2015)

Its up for everyone now!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well this was relatively easy - I'm glad I didn't have to stay up all night!!


----------



## Ana A (Oct 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Well this was relatively easy - I'm glad I didn't have to stay up all night!!


  Agreed  It's 10:37 in LA


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2015)

Bought the first one and gave it away b/c it didn't wow me.  Told myself I didn't want or need this one.  I just ordered it.  There's something wrong with me.


----------



## Haven (Oct 4, 2015)

I bought two to give as Christmas gifts. I know a couple of people who missed out on last years palette. I will need to resist keeping one for myself when they arrive.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 4, 2015)

It looks much better in person than in pictures, imo. They included a lot of light colors which I fear will look very similar on my deeper skin tone, but I'm anxious to play with it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 4, 2015)

I guess they learned their lesson from not making enough last year - it's still available lol. Or maybe it had something to do with being sold at Ulta this year? No idea, just happy those of us that wanted it were all able to get one!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I prefer the first one more but I still think I'm gonna get this one!  If I dont like it I can always swap for the oriinal


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 4, 2015)

I said bump it and put it on my card. I'll pay it off when I get paid end of this week.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 5, 2015)

shocked that its not sold out..


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 5, 2015)

What's hilarious to me is that the crazy eBayers had the palettes up there for like $150. Joke's on you guys, it didn't sell out in record time this year! hahaha

  That being said, I am very surprised it's still available. They definitely learned from how mad people got last year, they must have made a ton of them.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 5, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> What's hilarious to me is that the crazy eBayers had the palettes up there for like $150. Joke's on you guys, it didn't sell out in record time this year! hahaha
> 
> That being said, I am very surprised it's still available. They definitely learned from how mad people got last year, they must have made a ton of them.


  Agreed.  I think Ulta must insist on quantity too.  Similar thing happened with Sephora and the UD Ltd Vice Palette selling out in minutes.  Ulta stocked it and it lasted forever.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

I totally missed out on this last year.


----------

